# hamachi + svn cllient

## mipt.shurik

Can't configure svn client.

ifconfig http://paste.pocoo.org/show/227445/

hamachi list

   [Net_db]

       5.104.165.171                             

     * 5.168.31.225                              

       5.168.54.51  

ping 5.195.31.51

PING 5.195.31.51 (5.195.31.51) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 5.194.115.98 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 5.194.115.98 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 5.194.115.98 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

qsvn when try to chekout: svn://5.168.31.225/web_engine

Checkout 'svn://5.168.31.225/web_engine' into '/root'

Can't connect to host '5.168.31.225': No route to host

From other computers with windows xp all ok.

----------

